# DSL unter Knoppix



## Budda (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo ...
Also ich habe ein Problem mit meiner T-Online DSL-Verbindung unter Knoppix 3.1
Ich habe meine Netzwerkkarte konfiguriert mit:
   IP 192.168.0.1
   Subnetzmask 255.255.255.0
   Broadcast 192.168.0.255
   Gateway 192.168.0.254
   DNS 194.25.2.129

Danach habe ich dann den Assistenten für DSL ausgeführt und dort halt meine Zugangsnummer und Passwort eingetragen. Wenn er fertig ist, bleibt das fenster offen mit den "Verbindungs-Daten". Dort findet auch eine Übertragung statt (meiner Meinung nach zumindest ). Wenn ich dann pinge kommt "unknowed host: http://www.t-online.de" und surfen ist logischerweise auch nicht.
Hatte das Problem schonmal jemand oder kann mir so jemand helfen? 
Wäre echt dankbar über Antworten ...

Mfg Budda


----------



## RicRom (27. Juni 2003)

Hiho,
Ich hab davon zwar überhaupt keine Ahnung aber ich hab grad über google ein Knoppix Forum gefunden. Vielleicht kann man dir das besser helfen.

http://www.linuxtag.org/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl 


Gruß Rick


----------



## bitmaster (19. Juli 2003)

Ich hab auch T-DSL und ich hab meinen PC als 192.168.1.33 konfiguriert.
Ich hab auch nen Router von T-Online.
Hoffentlich hab ich dir doch noch geholfen.


----------



## monsterherz (3. August 2003)

wieso haste denn ein Gateway drin ? Hast Du einen Router ? Verwendest Du DHCP? Sieht nach DNS Problemen aus . Haste mal einen Ping auf eine IP gemacht, ob das funzt ?


----------



## dune911 (9. Dezember 2003)

Probiers mal hiermit: 

http://home.arcor.de/darkevel/Kapitel_4/DSL/pppoe.htm

http://www.adsl4linux.de/

ciao!


----------

